# ISTANBUL SKYLINE



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

*ISTANBUL*


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

Great shots! Great skyline!


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

grate skyline!!!!!!!!


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

yea .. thnks kay:


----------



## Jero (Jul 31, 2007)

Beautiful pictures, great skyline, beautiful city! Hopefully soon I'll go to Istanbul again, it's a really nice city!


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

the skyline of istanbuil will be awesome in 10 years when all the new projects, and hopefully the dubai towers also, are completed :cheers:


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

_Now skyline_









_Future skyline 2009-2010_


*ISTANBUL: Summary of Important Projects*


----------



## Lsr (Dec 29, 2007)

yea...roxous : )

these shots are the best:
http://img182.imageshack.us/img182/49/40341352yz6.jpg
http://img172.imageshack.us/img172/8598/23739281tg2.jpg
http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/77/96740441tj3.jpg

and u have nice plans


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)




----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

*ISTANBUL: Summary of Important Projects*








[/QUOTE]

Most of them are already U/C :cheers:


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

Yea...
Seem there are 15-16 projects in this pic. Abt 11-12 projects are already in U/C :cheers::cheers:


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)




----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)




----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)




----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)




----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)




----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

Turkey is just one of the most incredible city that I've seen. Can't wait to see it with my own eyes.


----------



## obtuse_edge (Apr 17, 2006)

nice, im going to use some of these as wallpapers.


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

Great photos, great thread!


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

obtuse_edge said:


> nice, im going to use some of these as wallpapers.


Which one? kay:


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

*MASLAK*


----------



## Doukan (Apr 12, 2007)

Istanbul is just incredibly beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)




----------



## Brummyboy92 (Aug 2, 2007)

I am visting Turkey this year and I am determened to persuade my dad into coming the Istanbul, as it looks great.


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)




----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

*thanks Nuri1986(Turkish forumer)*


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

*ATASEHIR*


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

*MASLAK SKYLINE BANNERS*


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

Once again, great thread! Instanbul looks very, very impressive!


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

nice and growing skyline.... need a few supertalls


----------



## BaltaliEfe (Jan 9, 2008)

Istanbul is very very nice!!! it is in same league as new york, paris and london! :banana:


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)




----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)




----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

*TODAY'S BANNER OF SSC* :cheers::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

I think most of the current skyscrapers are nothing special, but some of the projects look really great. The skyline will be stunning when these are finished.


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

lpioe said:


> I think most of the current skyscrapers are nothing special, but some of the projects look really great. The skyline will be stunning when these are finished.


_Now skyline_









_Future skyline over 2010_


*ISTANBUL: Summary of Important Projects*


----------



## bep! (Jul 25, 2007)

beautiful skyline...
excellent in 2010


----------



## Red aRRow (Jul 5, 2005)

kay:kay:
Istanbul looks excellent!


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

*LARGER ISTANBUL CURRENT SKYLINE PHOTO*


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)




----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

???


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)




----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

Özlem said:


> Hallo Nielsiej,
> 
> I'm totally new in this forum, but I've already a very concrete (and admittedly very urgend ) question to you. Firstly...thank you so much for your collection of Istanbuls skyline! Wonderful!
> Now my question. I'm architect, living in Istanbul...at the same time, right now, I'm preparing an article about the construction activities in this Megacity for a german architectural magazine . Before having seen your contribution here I already had chosen this particular skyline Photo (THIS ONE WITH THE SUNSET IN MASLAK - ISTANBUL).
> ...












If you mean this one (btw this is Levent and not Maslak) you'll have some difficulties! This image was published on the website of the "Princess Hotel" some years ago but now Princess Hotel doesn't exist anymore, it has become Sheraton.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

*NOTE TO ALL THREADS:*

Thanks to everyone who is crediting the photos they post, or at least saying they are taken from various internet sources! However, there remain a number of people who are not doing so.* Perhaps deleting completely unreferenced entries might be the only way to get the attention of these people....* rather than have that happen, please comply with the new crediting rule. If you cannot remember where you got the photos from, just say they are not yours but are from Flickr, Photobucket, etc... if you know the exact credit, please supply it as a courtesy to the original photographer! Thank you.


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

by Nuri1986


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful Skyline :cheers:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Thank you for crediting that last photo, uA_TAGA. Would be a shame to have to delete such pretty pictures!


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

Taller said:


> Thank you for crediting that last photo, uA_TAGA. Would be a shame to have to delete such pretty pictures!


Yepkay: Thanks very much mate, definitely you are right  
-edit-

@Kuvvaci & Argentinian Messi could you edit too?


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

Could you please delete this last DISGUSTING, FAKE photo. It's fake and a horrible, ugly fake and no need to add it into a thread wich is full of original pictures.


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

it's semi fake. The buildings exist, the added some light only  But they are really disgusting.


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

by Nuri1986


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

uA_TAGA said:


> by Nuri1986




WOW! Love this photo, Sapphire on far right of this photo is almost 140 metres now. Another 125 metres to go! :cheers:


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

by Nuri1986


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

*Photos of **ermiron* *in flickr*
*And thanks meds-Turkish forumer-* kay:

*ISTANBUL SKYLINE FROM AIR*



















*Maslak CBD*










*You can clearly see the Sapphire*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome Istanbul :cheers: the last pics TAGA are amazing! kay:


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

Yea i love the last photos taken by ermiron in flicker


----------



## MakaWella (Aug 8, 2007)

thnx lovely pictures.

I LOVE AIR PICTURES


----------



## Joya (Sep 3, 2005)

If I was in that heli, I would surely shoot from better angles, but all nice pics of course, thanks taga.


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

*great city`*

Istanbul has changed greatly since I lived there in1982-84


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

By Nuri1986


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome pic :cheers: ^^
I remember that island in James Bond movie...


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

Any photo please


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

I guess this one is missing in this thread:


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

Sory


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

*By Nuri1986, thank you very muchkay:*


*ISTANBUL SKYLINE AT NIGHT*


----------



## bizzybonita (Jul 3, 2006)

wonderful one


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Beautiful photo.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Hmm 

Night central view:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/heartcry/351644567/


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

*Thank very much Turkish forumer,Nuri1986*


*ISTANBUL SKYLINE *


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

I loved the last photo :cheers:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)




----------



## Galado (May 1, 2007)

^^^

Great pics, IstANBUL NEVER sleep.


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Where this beautiful photo taken from, Sapphire tower?


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Lovely pictures


----------



## ScraperDude (Sep 15, 2002)

I love that it is all lit up but hate that it's such a waste of energy. Beautiful it is


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

*Thank very much Turkish forumer,Nuri1986*


----------



## Libra (Jun 3, 2006)

Nuri1986: You are awesome! THANKS!


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

*Thanks Nuri1986*


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

by Oktay










by Nuri


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

wow i really like istanbul
it reminds me of tehran!
its also the same size like tehran !


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

Yep go ehaed Diamond kay: :cheers:


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

Nuri1986


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Another amazing night skyline pic :cheers: WOW!


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

uA_TAGA said:


> Nuri1986


Another great panorama.


----------



## dekosta (Oct 22, 2008)

that last one is really awesome, wish it was a bit bigger.


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

hope so


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

dekosta said:


> that last one is really awesome, wish it was a bit bigger.


Your wish came true:








*original pic= uA_TAGA*


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

A old photo of this thread

*Thanks Nuri1986*


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

uA_TAGA said:


> *Thanks Nuri1986*


Love this photo, it shows Maslak and Levent together.


----------



## MakaWella (Aug 8, 2007)

Yeah its looks like one district,

With DOI on the left side you get a really good vieuw of this point..


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

More please...


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Wanna come back to Istanbul!! :|


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

:cheers:


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

by Jakob


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Sapphire tower looks great in the photo, Trump tower is rising fast, second tower not seen in this photo but already on 12th floor.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice pic ^^


----------



## MakaWella (Aug 8, 2007)

from wowturkey


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

a kinda old photo.










another old one.sorry if it's posted before.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

MakaWella said:


> from wowturkey


Very nice pic


----------



## lopattike (Jul 13, 2008)

Istanbul is too dense, but not much skyscraper. Just like another Eupore cities.:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ :cheers:


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

Jakop


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice twin towers


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

Yep

by Nuri1986


SCROLL >>>


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 1, 2008)

NEW YEAR SKYLINE!



Nuri1986 said:


>


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)




----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Jakob said:


>


Yakisiyor shu Saphire  Skyline artik daha fazla goklere cikiyor:cheers:


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

I want to go to Istanbul in the worst way.


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Densetsu said:


> NEW YEAR SKYLINE!


Lovely :cheers:


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Lovely :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

More than lovely... 
Happy New Year :cheers:


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Whats the building under construction?


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Brisbaner21 said:


> Whats the building under construction?


261 m Saphire Tower :banana:


----------



## thaproducer (Feb 26, 2008)

wow it's a big tower :O


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

............


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

thaproducer said:


> wow it's a big tower :O


Two more much bigger towers are planned and hope will be coming soon: 400m and 450m towers. Two towers are already u/c Diomond 270m and Anthill 215m.


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Gordion said:


> Two more much bigger towers are planned and hope will be coming soon: 400m and 450m towers. Two towers are already u/c Diomond 270m and Anthill 215m.


Where is the location for Anthill? Is it under construction now? What about those 400-450m towers. Where are they going to build them? If Levent or Maslak, it is fine, no other places plz


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

thaproducer said:


> wow it's a big tower :O


Yes, it is...


----------



## thaproducer (Feb 26, 2008)

Gordion said:


> *Two more much bigger towers are planned and hope will be coming soon: 400m and 450m towers.* Two towers are already u/c Diomond 270m and Anthill 215m.


Do you have renders or something?


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Good to see Istanbul progressing, and lots of construction going on.


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm glad too; it will be nice to see all these new skyscrapers from the asian side again


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

thaproducer said:


> Do you have renders or something?


If you can look at the Turkish forums you can see the renders. Anthill is in Sisli, i think its on 12th floor now, Diomond is in Maslak, already 100m tall.


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Galandar said:


> What about those 400-450m towers. Where are they going to build them? If Levent or Maslak, it is fine, no other places plz


One is planned to build in Mecidiyekoy, near 39 storey Trump tower which is u/c. The other one will be next to Galtasaray's new stadium.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

uA_TAGA said:


> SCROLL >>>


:cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

we need more towers at this area and there are really empty plots in Levent.


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

Kuvvaci, already few towers is gonna be built soon?

WOW


Nuri1986 said:


>


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome night pic too ^^


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

uA_TAGA said:


> Nuri1986


Great skyline photo.


----------



## MakaWella (Aug 8, 2007)

Gordion said:


> Great skyline photo.


With the ''death'' DTI between Isbank tower and Sapphire tower..!!!!!
would be a perfect view from the same point..


----------



## thaproducer (Feb 26, 2008)

that's an amazin picture, show the skyline complete.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing pic(s) indeed... of course Istanbul is amazing too :cheers:


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Istanbul is one great city, which could be compared only to the cities like London, Moscow, New York, Paris, Tokyo...


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

uA_TAGA said:


> A old photo of this thread
> 
> *Thanks Nuri1986*


Saphire exists right. 
One of the best for me:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Saphire tower is great ^^


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

It will be great if Diomond of Istanbul in far left finnishes, it will be taller than Sapphire.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Saphire tower: the project-rendering "said" about 48 floors, i think...


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

A view from Maslak district by Jakop


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pic (fantastic view)


----------



## thaproducer (Feb 26, 2008)

Great pano... nice.


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

TX guys

@Mares de Morros_XXI
Hey, I respect your opinion but dont agree cause absolutely it is not true so i have to say that we are not Arab, we are not American either. We are just Turk and we build Turkish style kay: We must do it. Clear up guy?


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Mares de Morros_XXI said:


> but i would like to see this city rising in an arabic style and not an american modern building style...thanks


First Turks are not Arabs, secondly look at all Arab cities they look more American than America.


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

Agree kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Gordion said:


> First Turks are not Arabs, secondly look at all Arab cities they look more American than America.


I agree too


----------



## Leofold (Dec 8, 2006)

Mares de Morros_XXI said:


> wow Constantinopla is rising!!it's nice to see the the develop of istanbul... greetings to the turkish people!
> but i would like to see this city rising in an arabic style and not an american modern building style...thanks


A very unfortunate comment. Leave Arabia in Arabia, in all means


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Back to pics folks :cheers:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vladbalan/2292500748/


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Once it took me almost an hour to pass other side of the bridge.


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

Great photo christos 


New


Nuri1986 said:


>


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks ^^ one more:
>>>>>








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/328304422/


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Last photo is nice but old.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks... next time i will find a recent one


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Sapphire tower makes the difference in that pic ^^


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

I really like Istanbul.


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Gordion said:


> secondly look at all Arab cities they look more American than America.


Not all. Not in North Africa (Morocco, Algeria, Tunisia etc.) and in the Levant (Lebanon, Syria, Jordan etc.)


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> Sapphire tower makes the difference in that pic ^^


A bit lonely. It should have brothers and sisters of the same size :lol:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Possible in the future


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Possible in the future


There are planned towers, hope they will start building them very soon.


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)




----------



## Bortecine (Jan 14, 2008)

Jakob said:


>


what a great city...thanks for sharing wonderful photo!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

And the other pic of Jakob is very nice too ^^


----------



## Leofold (Dec 8, 2006)

Nuri1986 said:


>


Wonderful pics, thanks Nuri.


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Beautiful photos.


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

Just AMAZING


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I totally agree with you ^^


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

Tx bro kay:


----------



## rick1990go (Mar 5, 2009)

excelente city

I love Istambul, the most beautiful city in the Middle East


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

rick1990go said:


> excelente city
> 
> I love Istambul, the most beautiful city in the Middle East


Istanbul is mostly in Europe


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cucchiaio/3281576509/


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

Tx Galandar bro for ur explain
and tx christos bro for this amazing photo

kay:



from ssl


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

One of the most fascinating and important cities in the world. Awesome pics.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

uA_TAGA said:


> and tx christos bro for this amazing photo


Welcome uA_TAGA  btw your pic is also amazing


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

Great view od Maslak, just wow:drool:


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cucchiaio/3281576509/


Great photo but its bit old.


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

>


^^ :eek2: this is what i call AMAZING! well done! Istanbul rocks!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ That pic is really amazing


----------



## mcem (Oct 30, 2008)

uA_TAGA said:


> TX guys
> 
> @Mares de Morros_XXI
> Hey, I respect your opinion but dont agree cause absolutely it is not true so i have to say that we are not Arab, we are not American either. We are just Turk and we build Turkish style kay: We must do it. Clear up guy?


Even the dumpest person on earth knows what ''semitic race'' means!!This guy either doesnt know or pretends differently trying to name Turks as arabs!I am sure,that in every corner of the world,there must be schools teaching about history.

Semitic race= jews+ arabs

I suggest that he does some reading(if he doesnt say all that deliberately).

Amazing to see what some people are equipped with as far as simple knowledge goes!

Regards


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

rick1990go said:


> excelente city
> 
> I love Istambul, the most beautiful city in the Middle East


evet biz orta doğulular oğlunun adı rick olan anneleri iyi beceririz.


----------



## Panupong (Mar 11, 2009)

its nice pictures but the "skyline" has only a few buldings should get more


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Exactly...









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3413379467/


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Very nice city! :cheers:


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

nice


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Leofold said:


> ^^ I just adore this pic. I've got to quote this once again!! :cheers:



Very nice pic:drool:

Im going to Istanbul soon :banana:


----------



## sm987 (Sep 18, 2008)

Istanbul is Awesome!!!! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Another photo:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3173055942/


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

*ISTANBUL/ TURKEY*


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

romantic city, i like the bridge  although the skyline is a little spread i have no doubt it's going to improve in the future
thanks for sharing


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*That beauty Istanbul. Regards.*


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

javi itzhak said:


> romantic city, i like the bridge  although the skyline is a little spread i have no doubt it's going to improve in the future
> thanks for sharing


There are plans to build many new skyscrapers, the skyline will be much better in future.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those photos by @uA_TAGA ^^ are really great


----------



## daneo (Jun 16, 2008)

nice, awesome!
@ uA Taga,can you post the pics with a higher resolution?
especially the second one, maybe i want that one as a postersize in my room!


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

uA_TAGA said:


>


This photo is my favourite.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Those photos are indeed great, my favorit photo of them is the last from @uA_TAGA thread


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

The towers are nice but they are far too to sparsed to make a big decent skyline.


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Lovely pictures and truly amazing city


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Another one:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tinyredrobot/3701339354/


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

uA_TAGA said:


> *Thanks Nuri1986*


Istanbul is a strange city built on many hills. It's depends which angle you take the photos, from this angle, as seen on this photo all the towers are together.


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

From alicanatasever


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photo; Sapphire tower it is almost completed


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Not bad, actually looks really good from those renderings


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

From grenoblecity
This is the new 211m Levent kule next to Sapphire.


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

omg, what a cool and unique building...good for Istanbul...very cool projects


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

From the project above i like most the top part of the tower...


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/3526/possiblefuture.jpg
DTI shpuld be higher


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

uA_TAGA said:


>


 

Older photo of this thread but its my favorate. Sapphire on right is almost finnished, Diomand on left is still u/c.


----------



## alicanatasever (Feb 8, 2009)

delete.


----------



## alicanatasever (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## Libertango (Sep 24, 2009)

Istanbul looks crazy good; I am visiting, only for three days, next summer; I can't wait.

Thanks for all the amazing pics.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome photo (with the fireworks) 


alicanatasever said:


>


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)




----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

every time I come in the city keeps getting better and better. Keep it up.


----------



## alicanatasever (Feb 8, 2009)

_İstanbul_












































en küçük


----------



## alicanatasever (Feb 8, 2009)

_İstanbul Banner_


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

This city is soooo unrated! Deserves more recognition!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The last photo (İstanbul Banner) is really awesome


----------



## alicanatasever (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## alicanatasever (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## can_91 (Oct 17, 2007)

By gergin


----------



## alicanatasever (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The colours of the clouds, make that (last) photo really amazing


----------



## Libertango (Sep 24, 2009)

Istanbul looks epic in these pics.


----------



## alicanatasever (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## alicanatasever (Feb 8, 2009)

İstanbulSIZE]


----------



## alicanatasever (Feb 8, 2009)

_İstanbul sKyLiNeS_


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Woderful pictures!


----------



## can_91 (Oct 17, 2007)

By turkeysunshine


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

alicanatasever said:


>


I really like this photo of Istanbul's skyline


----------



## alicanatasever (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The last photo, those apartment buildings from what area of Istanbul are?


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

^^West Ataşehir district, one of the suburbs of Anatolian side.


----------



## BambamRO (Aug 24, 2009)

Gordion said:


> From alicanatasever


LOL...a brazilian boy soon be in this amazing city....only the first question..:lol:...where i need go exactly to take a view like that?...tks


----------



## alicanatasever (Feb 8, 2009)

Should stay at least two weeks in Istanbul.

There are many places to visit


----------



## BambamRO (Aug 24, 2009)

^^ if I could get 2 weeks...



14 days in Turkey by car, but only 4 in Istanbul.....I think I'll not sleep...:lol:....so...what bridge is this?


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

BambamRO said:


> LOL...a brazilian boy soon be in this amazing city....only the first question..:lol:...where i need go exactly to take a view like that?...tks


you can have similliar scenes from every corner of Bosphorus' Anatolian shores


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

I think it's "camlica tepesi"(camlica hill) from the shore it should be impossible to have such a view.


----------



## alicanatasever (Feb 8, 2009)

You go to Nakkaştepe.









Bridge restaurant.








I recommend you tea.


----------



## Lombak (Sep 29, 2004)

alicanatasever said:


> You go to Nakkaştepe.


Wow this is a fantastic picture.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Indeed, the above photo its really awesome


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

alicanatasever said:


>



220m Anthill tower on left hand side looking good in the skyline.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

alicanatasever said:


> FATİH SULTAN MEHMET Bridge.


Thanks for the bridge's name 



alicanatasever said:


> SİNCE 1453
> Konstantinopolis Finished.
> Κωνσταντινούπολις Finished.


Come on, that bridge its not too old; if i remember (i saw somewhere) it developed/constructed by the year 1986?


----------



## omercank (Mar 9, 2007)

Christos, the bridge shown above is the Bogazici (Bosphorus) Bridge. We also call it the first bridge. It was built between the years of 1970-1973. 

The other bridge is called Fatih Sultan Mehmet Bridge. He was the sultan who conquered Istanbul. (His name in English would be Sultan Mehmet the conquerer).

The main difference between the bridges is that the first one has 3 lanes each side, whereas the second bridge has 4 lanes. Another difference is that the steel "ropes" (not the main thick beams but the ones connecting the beam to the actual bridge-plane) carrying the weight of the bridge, in the first bridge, have an upside down "V" shape, whereas in the second bridge, they connect those two planes vertically straight.


----------



## alicanatasever (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Its HDR photo?


----------



## alicanatasever (Feb 8, 2009)

> Its HDR photo?


No baby.Natural photo


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

The picture above looks awesome. Whats giving it that ambience, is it mist?


----------



## Russel (Jan 22, 2006)

Doukan said:


> this city is worldless. i really do not know how to describe it.
> if Istanbul was as rich as london, new york, or paris,
> nobody would even mention those other cities names!!



You are correct.


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

This city doesnt stop to surprise me....love Istanbul


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

From Genc


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Phriggin' Ogre said:


> The picture above looks awesome. Whats giving it that ambience, is it mist?


The reason, why i asked if that photo is HDR...


----------



## alicanatasever (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

alicanatasever said:


>


Great panoramic view of Istanbul


----------



## alicanatasever (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## alicanatasever (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## alicanatasever (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

I loved the last photo.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Looking at the -great- skyline of Istanbul, which tower of those is the heighest building/tower in the city?


----------



## alicanatasever (Feb 8, 2009)

> christos-greece


Where do you live ?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

alicanatasever said:


> Where do you live ?


In Athens, few km from Acropolis and Syntagma square... 
btw, which tower of those is the heighest building in Istanbul (in floors)? The Sapphire?


----------



## alicanatasever (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

In a docymanter about Istanbul (btw was very nice) i heard that the name "Istanbul" means "in the city"; is that true? Do you know that?


----------



## serhat (Oct 18, 2009)

Istanbul Ottoman name is Dersaadet English mean ''happiness city'' Turkish mean ''Mutluluk şehri''


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

serhat said:


> Paris is not great and tall skyline
> Tallest and great skyline Istanbul, Moscow, London, Frankfurt
> Future skyline great and tall London than Frankfurt
> Frankfurt and Madrid skyline fall
> ...


Can you stop that with the "we are the best" please. We had such kind of attitude 6-7 years ago in that forum, it's immature and causes only trouble!
There is no way Istanbul has the best skyline in Europe. By saying that you won't convince anyone but making it disliked.


----------



## serhat (Oct 18, 2009)

6-7 years ago, there were skyscrapers in Istanbul, a limited number of skyscrapers are under construction now and a work of dozens var.And have many projects


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

Can you even understand what I mean? I said stop saying "we are the best" Many forumers of all nations bahaved like you 6-7 years ago on that forum but it caused only trouble. No need of such nationalistic behaviour here!

So I said people behaved like you 6-7 ago, I didn't say Istanbul had or had not skyscrapers 6-7 years ago.


----------



## serhat (Oct 18, 2009)

I do not treat my mind telling me the nationalists are wrong man.Can you understand?diversion issue irrelevant speech.


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> In a docymanter about Istanbul (btw was very nice) i heard that the name "Istanbul" means "in the city"; is that true? Do you know that?


Ιt's from the phrase "εἰς τὴν Πόλιν - ish tin polin" (to the City)

Great skyline, hopefully more towers in the future too!


----------



## alicanatasever (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

Gordion said:


> From Genc


:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks Rei and serhat for the infos about my question


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

I noticed that there are a lot of twin towers in Istanbul, that's pretty cool


----------



## serhat (Oct 18, 2009)

no problem my friend


----------



## alicanatasever (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

*Why destroy?*



Messi said:


> the buldings don't need a restoration, they are in good condition, it's the way the neighbourhood is built. There is no plan for this neighbourhood and in order to improve that the whole neighbour hood has to be demolished which is actually approved but needs some time to be realized. The fact is we need to demolish these houses beause
> - we need a parallel avenue because the current one congested
> - we need more space for the CBD
> - an unorganized neigbourhood next to CBD doesn't look attractive at all.


Well, if these buildings are in good condition and the neighborhood is not a crime den it could be a good thing to leave it intact because? 
- for people working in the CBD it could be attractive to live next to it (no long transport time and high costs). A city where work, residence, shops, schools, leisure and culture are mixed and all next to each other is much more attractive than a place consisting of monocultural zones like in lots of USA cities. And it saves the environment (less noise and exhaust fumes). 
- in such a place small entreprise which serves the CBD corporations and their staff could flourish (restaurants, small shops, ICT and other small companies and individual service providers who work and live in the same apartment, like translators, architects, ICT engineers etc.). 
And why create always more space for cars, a place of this magnitude should have a good public transport system. 
And often such neighbourhoods LOOK unorganized but DO HAVE a functioning spontaneous social and economic organization. And finally for people working in the towers it can be attractive to have an "unorderly" but human place thriving with life and surprises nearby. 
So better think twice before destroying a neighbourhood which can be an good complement for the CBD.


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

jawad5666 said:


> I noticed that there are a lot of twin towers in Istanbul, that's pretty cool


You are right, too many twins and they are still building it. Soon Istanbul will be twin capital of the world.


----------



## alicanatasever (Feb 8, 2009)

_Metropol_


----------



## serhat (Oct 18, 2009)

alican nice photos


----------



## alicanatasever (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

nice skyline


----------



## roro987 (Jul 16, 2009)

great city


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

In the above bridge, every new year's eve the sky above the bridge and the city is full with fireworks, i am remember... that day is approaching to see again those beautiful photos...


----------



## alicanatasever (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow...this city's skyline is growing
and the crapers are beautifully designed.

__________________________
Thread:Vancouver & Burbs


----------



## alicanatasever (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

this is a fake photo, it includes u/c's and proposals!


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

if it included only u/ c buldings, how would it be?


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Gordion said:


> From Genc


At the moment it looks like this, still not bad!


----------



## alicanatasever (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## nurhak (Jun 21, 2006)

^^son fotograf süper!!


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

I loved the first photo.


----------



## skaleluyo (Apr 9, 2005)

wow! es impresionante! 

bellisimo!


----------



## roro987 (Jul 16, 2009)

wow, is so magnific photos

nice!!!!


----------



## Lombak (Sep 29, 2004)

This is stunning.


----------



## alicanatasever (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## serhat (Oct 18, 2009)

very nice skyline


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

This particurarly photo (also in HDR) is really great


alicanatasever said:


>


----------



## alicanatasever (Feb 8, 2009)

Delete.


----------



## alicanatasever (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## alicanatasever (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## alicanatasever (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## alicanatasever (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## alicanatasever (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

alicanatasever said:


>


This one is great photo alicanatasever, love to see some Anthill towers skyline photos.


----------



## alicanatasever (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## alicanatasever (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Last photo is stunning.


----------



## alicanatasever (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## alicanatasever (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## alicanatasever (Feb 8, 2009)

2009


----------



## serhat (Oct 18, 2009)

Istanbul skyline best, tallest and great in Turkey and Balkan peninsula.


----------



## Heroico (Sep 14, 2009)

very nice skyline


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Alpos (Nov 6, 2009)

alicanatasever said:


>


this photo is the best...:cheers:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)




----------



## ISwitch (Mar 24, 2009)

WOw, Istanbul is beautiful.


----------



## alicanatasever (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

Jakob said:


>


Very nice.


----------



## Alpos (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## alicanatasever (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## alicanatasever (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## Nuri1986 (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

The last pic is just great!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The last photo is one of the most (recent) beautiful skyline photos


----------



## alicanatasever (Feb 8, 2009)

By Jakob


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Last skyline photo looks great, hope that gap will be filled soon.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

What about the Sapphire tower? Its completed?


----------



## alicanatasever (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## serhat (Oct 18, 2009)

Sapphire of Istanbul complete in 2010 Summer.


----------



## Alpos (Nov 6, 2009)

.....................


----------



## alicanatasever (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## alicanatasever (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Very good the skyline, I like specially the first pic. Regards.*


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

in the last pic you can see the asian cluster


----------



## alicanatasever (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## RecepTayyip (Mar 14, 2010)

İSTANBUL

















İSTANBUL


----------



## RecepTayyip (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## RecepTayyip (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## djnica (Apr 18, 2005)

good skiline of this city , very nice


----------



## djnica (Apr 18, 2005)

i like travel to this city


----------



## Gerilla (Mar 18, 2010)

New Ottoman City


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*I love the post #601, it's great. Regards.*


----------



## Teknolojist (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Panoramic view at night:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jrgcastro/4379985904/


----------



## Teknolojist (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jrgcastro/4379986340/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/muratgermen/3810727445/


----------



## Teknolojist (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Teknolojist (Mar 22, 2010)

Fotoğraflar bana aittir.


----------



## samuel_18 (Apr 1, 2010)

Fotoğraflar bana aittir.


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

From rebelnightwolf


----------



## samuel_18 (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## serhat (Oct 18, 2009)

Last photo is nice.


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)




----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)




----------



## samuel_18 (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4511837215/


----------



## samuel_18 (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## samuel_18 (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Black & white photo of Istanbul skyline:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bittertaste/4489680564/


----------



## samuel_18 (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing sunset... 










http://www.flickr.com/photos/aliengrove/4445304186/


----------



## samuel_18 (Apr 1, 2010)

Maslak


----------



## samuel_18 (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Istanbul skyline at night:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/felixneiss/1523708807/


----------



## samuel_18 (Apr 1, 2010)

> Istanbul skyline at night:


Very old photo...


----------



## samuel_18 (Apr 1, 2010)

_Mega City İstanbul_


----------



## samuel_18 (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing photo (the last one)


----------



## samuel_18 (Apr 1, 2010)

Lifeline.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Istanbul on fog:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4560703518/


----------



## ¡Josh! (Oct 14, 2009)

Istanbul is so beautiful kay:. 
I would like to go someday...:cheers:
Greatings from Colombia!!


----------



## CİN1 (May 3, 2010)




----------



## CİN1 (May 3, 2010)

İSTANBUL SKYLİNE.


----------



## CİN1 (May 3, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful, very nice skyline views of Istanbul 


>


----------



## CİN1 (May 3, 2010)




----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

very nice pictures on this page! grats!
i'd love to see the skyline from the north... allthough it looks like there are no 
higher points on that side. anyway maybe from a plane or something


----------



## CİN1 (May 3, 2010)

İSTANBU SKYLİNE VİDEO
January 01th, 2010 - April 20th, 2010
http://www.izlesene.com/video/amator-istanbul-skyline-istanbul-gokdelenleri/2100863


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

CİN;56639663 said:


> İSTANBU SKYLİNE VİDEO
> January 01th, 2010 - April 20th, 2010
> http://www.izlesene.com/video/amator-istanbul-skyline-istanbul-gokdelenleri/2100863


Video is not working.


----------



## UltrAslanErkan (Mar 17, 2009)

by muratgermen(flickr)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Another great skyline photo of Istanbul...


----------



## CİN1 (May 3, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome sunset in that last photo


----------



## CİN1 (May 3, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dartemis2/4592413822/


----------



## CİN1 (May 3, 2010)




----------



## CİN1 (May 3, 2010)

_İstanbul Skyline_


----------



## CİN1 (May 3, 2010)

_İstanbul Skyline_


----------



## CİN1 (May 3, 2010)




----------



## Ramy H (May 14, 2009)

I am in love with your ENTIRE COUNTRY! Definitely going to visit next time I am vacationing in Lebanon..


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Small but also nice:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vtitov/4596799564/


----------



## CİN1 (May 3, 2010)




----------



## CİN1 (May 3, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/atilay/4390921602/


----------



## CİN1 (May 3, 2010)




----------



## CİN1 (May 3, 2010)




----------



## CİN1 (May 3, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome updates CIN


----------



## CİN1 (May 3, 2010)




----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

impressive. like the bridge with blue lights

:cheers:


----------



## CİN1 (May 3, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Little old photo, but still very nice:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bayat/1745106798/


----------



## CİN1 (May 3, 2010)




----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

CİN;57657143 said:


>


your city got highrised so much rapidly.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Istanbul city is indeed very nice, amazing city


----------



## CİN1 (May 3, 2010)




----------



## CİN1 (May 3, 2010)




----------



## CİN1 (May 3, 2010)




----------



## CİN1 (May 3, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ This one (last photo) is really very nice :cheers:


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

CİN;58023005 said:


>


261m Sapphire tower's crane is removed now.


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Wowwww... This is very modern!


----------



## CİN1 (May 3, 2010)




----------



## CİN1 (May 3, 2010)




----------



## UltrAslanErkan (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## CİN1 (May 3, 2010)

^^ Very old photo.


----------



## CİN1 (May 3, 2010)




----------



## CİN1 (May 3, 2010)




----------



## CİN1 (May 3, 2010)




----------



## CİN1 (May 3, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those recent photos of Istanbul at day and night are really very nice


----------



## KANKA (Nov 10, 2010)

image hosted on imageshack.us


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^


Wow......


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/alimanco/5093824942/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alimanco/5093828292/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5036974380/in/photostream/


----------



## KANKA (Nov 10, 2010)

_İstanbul Skyline_

















image hosted on imageshack.us


----------



## Erhan (Feb 4, 2008)

@christos: you already posted those pics 14 november and they are really ugly, please be a bit more selective if you're gonna post pics


----------



## KANKA (Nov 10, 2010)

_İstanbul Skyline_


----------



## KANKA (Nov 10, 2010)

_İstanbul Skyline_


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

^^ it has the mediterranean feeling to it, imo.


----------



## KANKA (Nov 10, 2010)

_İstanbul Skyline_








image hosted on imageshack.us


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rgb255/5269693797/in/photostream/


----------



## KANKA (Nov 10, 2010)

_İstanbul Skyline_



































image hosted on imageshack.us[/QUOTE]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/taigatrommelchen/5248923312/in/photostream/


----------



## nurhak (Jun 21, 2006)

your last photo hasnt anything to do with the skyline , why are you posting some ghettos?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jrgcastro/4376147709/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jrgcastro/4379986340/in/photostream/


----------



## nurhak (Jun 21, 2006)

aah thats more like it


----------



## KANKA (Nov 10, 2010)

_İstanbul Skyline_

image hosted on imageshack.us


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

nurhak said:


> your last photo hasnt anything to do with the skyline , why are you posting some ghettos?


That is a beautiful image that he posted, so I don't know what you're rambling on about.


----------



## nurhak (Jun 21, 2006)

èđđeůx;69882583 said:


> That is a beautiful image that he posted, so I don't know what you're rambling on about.



this thread is about the skyline of Istanbul the by the 1st picture of him you couldnt see a skyline or cityscape shall i say, but the second one has it 

btw he has deleted the photo i was talking about


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

^^ oh well I only saw one photo, so I assumed you were talking about that one.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sutanto/3612946138/in/photostream/


----------



## KANKA (Nov 10, 2010)

imageshack.us


----------



## KANKA (Nov 10, 2010)

imageshack.us


----------



## KANKA (Nov 10, 2010)

imageshack.us


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Those photos (HDR ones) are really good, very nice


----------



## KANKA (Nov 10, 2010)

_İstanbul Skyline_








imageshack.us


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jhattam/5323903029/in/photostream/


----------



## KANKA (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great night skyline view of Istanbul


----------



## KANKA (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## KANKA (Nov 10, 2010)

_İstanbul Skyline_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/wjpbennett/5348025440/in/photostream/


----------



## albertobusy (Jul 18, 2010)

KANKA said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_

what's the name of this place where photo was taken? 
and how can I reach there?
is there any metro station around? 
is it open to public in night time?_


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk (Oct 23, 2010)

İstanbul continue


----------



## Triple C (Aug 23, 2010)

albertobusy said:


> what's the name of this place where photo was taken?
> and how can I reach there?
> is there any metro station around?
> is it open to public in night time?


It's a park on somewhere anatolian Istanbul, there's no metro yet but bus lines, it's open to public.

And I think, the thread bumper of this thread, alican aka KANKA doesn't know English, so he doesn't give a f* to our "give credit" warns anyway.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sandoval_hope/5153787559/in/photostream/


----------



## KANKA (Nov 10, 2010)

> what's the name of this place where photo was taken?
> and how can I reach there?
> is there any metro station around?
> is it open to public in night time?


Ask the tourist info center in Istanbul.There are tourist information centers are everywhere in Istanbul.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Distant skyline at day:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jrgcastro/4376142945/in/photostream/


----------



## gnaysky (Jan 20, 2011)

back of maslak


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

I just love this city.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Panoramic photo of Istanbul, from far away:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/flyship/4584017082/in/photostream/


----------



## hampsteader (Oct 27, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ricci-armani/5801652595/in/set-72157627027399342


----------



## hampsteader (Oct 27, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ricci-armani/5518810451/in/set-72157626122930979/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Between Asia and Europe by Bernardo Ricci Armani (www.RicciArmani.com), on Flickr


Modern Skyline by Sean_Marshall, on Flickr


Autumn on Bosporus by Ortaparmak Photography, on Flickr


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Istanbul nights - Levent skylines by Salvator










By Kagemusha










By Keribar



















Kanyon AVM (shopping center - world best design in 2006)










Kanyon By Tezic


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Istanbul Maslak by Salvador


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Istanbul by Gezgin37


----------



## alluux (May 2, 2010)

Very nice pictures. Impressive.


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Inter of one historik skyline! by Umutlu101


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

inside of a historical skyline!
by Garten










by Baxteraziz highest skyline of pasts century


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Photo by Aydin


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Ahistoric skyline


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Istanbul Beylikduzu and erdem tv tower Photo by Murat d











Photos by Aydin


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Photo by Josepmarin


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Istanbul Beshitash skylines by Ceka


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Istanbul Skyline. by Strange Artifact, on Flickr


Istanbul by Frits van den Dop, on Flickr


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

By OCS kaymarci


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

boomopolis 2 by doubay, on Flickr


ISTANBUL - Towers and Cranes for Marie by Andra MB, on Flickr


New Istanbul 2011 by Laurence O'Bryan, on Flickr


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Istanbul Skylines is very nice in night!


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

İstanbul Old and New skylines by Erel


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Istanbul sisli skylines by Aydin


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

construction istanbul by xalphas, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

The Maiden's Tower Wide by xalphas, on Flickr


----------



## SnowMan (Dec 2, 2003)

*Istanbul Photos*

http://www.facebook.com/IstanbulPhotos




.


----------



## proplaw (Nov 27, 2009)

Here are a few from flickr:

Galata Tower, Istanbul by dagr, on Flickr

Galata Tower, Istanbul by dagr, on Flickr


----------



## *chileanfox* (Nov 11, 2011)

ohh.... BeautiFUL!!

Love Istanbul... I'm chilean, but dream to know this amazing city!!


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Port of Haydarpaşa by istanbulnorthend, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

^^ Those arent *skyline *photos!!!

http://wowturkey.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8449&start=25









http://wowturkey.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8449&start=25









http://wowturkey.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8449&start=25









http://wowturkey.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8449&start=25









http://wowturkey.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8449&start=25









http://v5.cache4.c.bigcache.googlea...otos/original/69589697.jpg?redirect_counter=1










Istanbul von Peter Ede auf Flickr

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/69359052.jpg










İstanbul von emir baÅŸkan auf Flickr


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.42maslak.com/tr-TR/#/Intro


----------



## *chileanfox* (Nov 11, 2011)

Wooowww....
i love this photo....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The New City by Black.Dots., on Flickr


Untitled by B.K.U., on Flickr


Levent Business center by CyberMacs, on Flickr


Smog of Istanbul by Storkholm Photography, on Flickr


----------



## STRIPBOYQRO (Apr 17, 2008)

Very nice Istanbul, it is a beautiful city. Turkey a country whith a lot of amazing places.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

IMG_0814 by Ali Manco, on Flickr


IMG_0806 by Ali Manco, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Selimiye barracks by aydinsert, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Kuleli military school by aydinsert, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

dumankaya by aydinsert, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

marmara universitesi by aydinsert, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Infinite Istanbul by istanbulnorthend, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The World through a Lens by yon_willis, on Flickr


IMG_4694 by Ali Manco, on Flickr


İstanbul Skyline With Vapur by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

stunning skyline photos from Istanbul....:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks


----------



## UltrAslanErkan (Mar 17, 2009)

Erhan said:


> view from the Bosporus by gato-gato-gato, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> P1030377 by marinestrasse, on Flickr



ISTANBUL SKYLINE!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

New Istanbul by DrWTWilner, on Flickr


Bosphorus Bridge by N-Sarn, on Flickr


The New City by Black.Dots., on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Bosporus Bridge by mono_photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Istanbul Skyline by istanbulnorthend, on Flickr


Ateşehir, Istanbul by istanbulnorthend, on Flickr


Bosphorus Bridge by N-Sarn, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Above the roofs, Süleymaniye, Istanbul by SvKck, on Flickr


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Strange to me see the skyline so close of historic area


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Skyline by Circle by Seba, on Flickr


İstanbul Skyline With Vapur by ardac, on Flickr


Sapphire_Istanbul_NightView by FarisPix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The World through a Lens by yon_willis, on Flickr


New Istanbul by DrWTWilner, on Flickr


DSCF2848 by David Denny2008, on Flickr


Istanbul, Turkey - 2011 by guillermogg, on Flickr


----------



## myararat04 (Mar 23, 2012)

Photos by Ahmet Barış IŞITAN
http://www.panoramio.com


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Skyline by Circle by Seba, on Flickr


IMG_4694 by Ali Manco, on Flickr


IMG_0428w by rovinglight, on Flickr


IMG_0437w by rovinglight, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Bosphorus, Istanbul, Turkey by SvKck, on Flickr


----------



## myararat04 (Mar 23, 2012)

image hosted on www.panoramio.com
Photos by derya bukulmez


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Skyline Istanbul city. by George Cappadocië, on Flickr


Istanbul Skyline by istanbulnorthend, on Flickr


Bosphorus Bridge by N-Sarn, on Flickr


----------



## *chileanfox* (Nov 11, 2011)

AmazinG!!!

I loved all Photos!!

Stunning City...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Four Winds development, Istanbul 7 by johntrathome, on Flickr


Four Winds development, Istanbul 8 by johntrathome, on Flickr


3004. caddesi skyscrapers by N-Sarn, on Flickr


----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

Nice Skyline and Nice updates......!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

****, Istambul is beautiful and amazing! Great pictures in this thread.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Aziz Istanbul by hüseyin atilla, on Flickr


Istanbul skyscraper by modeco3m, on Flickr


Trade behind life by H e r m e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Smog of Istanbul by Storkholm Photography, on Flickr


Levent desde Büyük Camlica by jrgcastro, on Flickr


Ortaköy desde el Bósforo by guillenperez, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

P8310008 by Salih AKYÜZ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Untitled by ampersandyslexia, on Flickr


Untitled by ampersandyslexia, on Flickr


Untitled by ampersandyslexia, on Flickr


Bosphorus Views by unforth, on Flickr


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Istanbul-Turkey by ayhanaltun, on Flickr


Istanbul Skyline by istanbulnorthend, on Flickr


The Old and the New by AJ Brustein, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Galata Tower 38 by David OMalley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Istanbul: Theodosian Land Walls and Porphyrogenitus Palace by zug55, on Flickr


P1084246.JPG by mtlp, on Flickr


Business District by Travel Aficionado, on Flickr


istanbul by worldturkey2, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Istanbul skyline by missmzungu's travels, on Flickr


----------



## KANKA (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Name that city by quinn.anya, on Flickr


Business District by Travel Aficionado, on Flickr


Highrise by Travel Aficionado, on Flickr


Istanbul Highrise by here8now, on Flickr


----------



## KANKA (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Great photos, thanks KANKA & Christos


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Awsome views!


----------



## KANKA (Nov 10, 2010)

delete


----------



## KANKA (Nov 10, 2010)

http://imageshack.us/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Galata Tower 38 by David OMalley, on Flickr


Galata Tower 37 by David OMalley, on Flickr


Galata Tower 34 by David OMalley, on Flickr


Galata Tower 10 by David OMalley, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

this photo taken at Camlica Hill in istanbul
one of the best place to see bosphorus and istanbul skyline








photo by . http://500px.com/photo/15697379


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Istanbul Levent Skyline by S. YASA, on Flickr

Istanbul Levent Skyline by S. YASA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Istanbul Levent Skyline by S. YASA, on Flickr


Istanbul Levent Skyline by S. YASA, on Flickr


Istanbul by jrau272, on Flickr


----------



## KANKA (Nov 10, 2010)

_Mega City İstanbul_








imageshack.us








imageshack.us


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

On Bosphorus bridge(Boğaz köprüsü) by Magic green eyes, on Flickr


view from Hotel Titanic by Rae Lee, on Flickr


Skyline by Paula Rühling, on Flickr


istanbul sunset by kuldi bjór, on Flickr


Lightning at Istanbul/ İstanbul'da Yıldırım by Kalem ve Mum, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Çamlıca/İstanbul by s.saral, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

DSC_1014 by Yavuz Halici, on Flickr


Istanbul by doenerpoldi, on Flickr


Avrasya Maratonu 2012/ Eurasia Marathon by Kalem ve Mum, on Flickr


Istanbul in the night by Yavuz Halici, on Flickr


October 29: Turkey Republic Day by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow amazing


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by Oguz Demirkapi:









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/82046720









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/82046735


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

bosphorus silhouette and historical skyline









http://500px.com/photo/4054239


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

great skyline


----------



## terminal (Sep 14, 2007)

simply astonishing!!!!!


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://500px.com/photo/7885694


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...hoto_id=82157669&order=date_desc&user=4434291









http://www.fotokritik.com/2957749/sehrin-isiklari









http://www.fotokritik.com/2976702/hdr









http://www.fotokritik.com/2957553/istanbul-ve-milkway









http://www.fotokritik.com/2976701/fotokritik-fotografi


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Istanbul Financial District by feradz, on Flickr


Across the Golden Horn by istanbulnorthend, on Flickr


Istanbul Levent Skyline by S. YASA, on Flickr


Istanbul Levent Skyline by S. YASA, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...hoto_id=82479272&order=date_desc&user=6837805









http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...hoto_id=82479272&order=date_desc&user=6837805









http://www.fotokritik.com/2985744/fotokritik-fotografi









http://www.fotokritik.com/2963613/moonlight-in-istanbul


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by Gordion:


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Business district of Istanbul at night

Istanbul by Night by ilkerc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Istanbul Skyline by nevdal, on Flickr


Istanbul Skyline by nevdal, on Flickr


Istanbul Skyline by nevdal, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

The two Bosphorus bridges by BüniD, on Flickr


P1060537-1 by BüniD, on Flickr


----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

Lovely pictures.....!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Istanbul by Night by ilkerc, on Flickr


Bosporus Bridge, Istanbul Turkey by emrahsevim, on Flickr


Istanbul by jrau272, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

the tall folks by Hakan Sarıtaş, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Foggy view of Istanbul skyline, Istanbul, Turkey by ivobremen, on Flickr


Camlica Hill, Istanbul, Turkey by ivobremen, on Flickr


031220101294 by aodanhugh, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

^^ christos-greece, these pictures are *very old*!


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

The two Bosphorus bridges by BüniD, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great skyline pic...:cheers2:


----------



## Lombak (Sep 29, 2004)

Jakob said:


> the tall folks by Hakan Sarıtaş, on Flickr


Very nice.


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://voler.deviantart.com/art/Pinky-Blue-355416920









http://voler.deviantart.com/art/Skyscrapers2-355416022









http://voler.deviantart.com/art/Shack-Skyscraper-355416251










İstanbul, Türkiye 2013 by maykal, on Flickr

http://www.fotokritik.com/3049128/towers









Source









Source


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Istanbul at Night by Forzarossi, on Flickr


Le Méridien Istanbul Etiler—Local Area by LeMeridien Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

layers of istanbul by Burçin YILDIRIM, on Flickr


DSC03411 by tim constable, on Flickr


Uprising Silhouette by Burcin Cem Arabacioglu, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Foggy *Istanbul *days:










Halil T.









http://in.5thvillage.com/p/399226638122989504_224018180/









Esra Y.









Kerim T.









http://www.fotokritik.com/3054240/aziz-istanbul









http://in.5thvillage.com/p/398450407280871396_6196408/[









http://in.5thvillage.com/p/399164298045845097_27875666/









Muhammet B.









http://www.fotokritik.com/3052683/sistanbul


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

impressive, almost surreal skyline photos from Istanbul...thanks @Jakob. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Istanbul skyline by deep_debroy, on Flickr


layers of istanbul by Burçin YILDIRIM, on Flickr


DSC03412 by tim constable, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://www.facebook.com/turgut.uzun









http://www.fotokritik.com/3066437/iki-kopru-birden









http://www.fotokritik.com/3066604/dolmabahce-sarayi









http://www.fotokritik.com/3066630/istanbul-panoromik


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*ISTANBUL*


_SAL2799 by Salvator Barki, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.fotokritik.com/3087824/degisen-istanbul









http://www.fotokritik.com/3087764/yer-gok-ay-yildiz


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Varyap Meridian by AndreiNedelcu, on Flickr


Varyap Meridian by AndreiNedelcu, on Flickr


From Asia to Europe by Bernardo © (http://Ricci-Armani.com), on Flickr


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Emre Ergün


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

Jakob said:


> *ISTANBUL*
> 
> 
> _SAL2799 by Salvator Barki, on Flickr


Are the flags always raised or is it for some national holiday?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

_SAL2802 by Salvator Barki, on Flickr


_SAL2831 by Salvator Barki, on Flickr


Landscape by Bernardo © (http://Ricci-Armani.com), on Flickr


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

Hello, one thing I notice is that not only in the old part but also in newer parts (between skyscrapers) one finds old (or old Ottoman style) mosques. 
Are these skyscraper and modern places built on the place of former villages or old neighbourhoods or is there no modern mosque architecture, is there a kind of standard type of mosque (something like the Waterstaatskerk in Holland, in the 19th century it became permitted again to practise in public the Catholic faith and there was a sudden demand for new Catholic churches, so the National Corps of Engineers (which was and is mainly occupied with waterworks, hence the name Waterstaat) designed a more or less standard type of Catholic church in neoclassical style, later the Church itself deviced the Gothic revival style which also is to be found all over the country, is there in Turkey a kind of standard "Waterstaatsmoskee" model or an Ottoman revival mosque style?


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Ataşehir neighbourhood, İstanbul









http://www.flickr.com/photos/titiantiger/8915026314/in/photostream/


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Gayrettepe neighbourhood, İstanbul









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9129595246/in/photostream/


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Fulya neighbourhood, İstanbul









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9129595438/in/photostream/


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Maslak neighbourhood, İstanbul









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9129595600/


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Levent neighbourhood, İstanbul









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9129590928/in/photostream/


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Maltepe neighbourhood, İstanbul









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/96242956


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Gayrettepe neighbourhood, İstanbul 









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/88923924


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Gayrettepe neighbourhood, İstanbul 









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/88923972


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

http://500px.com/photo/54577266 Photo: Enes Gemci


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Ümraniye neighbourhood









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dadaverd/11325315776/


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dadaverd/11324998475/


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/salvatorbarki/11157828443/


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11032916683/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Mighty Istanbul by FreakyLeo, on Flickr


Snow on Istanbul by Bernardo © (http://Ricci-Armani.com), on Flickr


Besiktas Skyline by kalakeli, on Flickr


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/salvatorbarki/10908422426/


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

From above by koala-x, on Flickr


Akşam İstanbul'u by Celalettin Güneş, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Istanbul by  Eduard Wichner, on Flickr


Bosphorus Bridge by kenoo7, on Flickr


Istanbul Financial District by feradz, on Flickr


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Bahçeşehir neighbourhood










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10985605963/in/set-72157635553833681


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

From above by koala-x, on Flickr


Mighty Istanbul by FreakyLeo, on Flickr


Kız Kulesi by istanbulnorthend, on Flickr


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/one1stanbul/9972163954/


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/one1stanbul/11373860756/


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/farukuslu/9479105256/


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5358996341/in/set-72157613274911871


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

mystreetview_flickr_0036 by mystreetview_stefanvoigt, on Flickr


Bosphorus Bridge by kenoo7, on Flickr


View of Istanbul Asia skyline by jessicahartl, on Flickr

Happy New Year to all :cheers:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://wowturkey.com/t.php?p=/tr607/Bekir_Kurt_ucaktan_istanbul1434.jpg










İstanbul von emir başkan auf Flickr


istanbul modern von tolgaildun auf Flickr


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Kadıköy



http://www.flickr.com/photos/emir13/8610044652/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

İstanbul Ayaklarımın Altında by One1stanbul, on Flickr


Istanbul Cityscape by adamd7, on Flickr


Istanbul Galata Tower by www.facebook.com/Hamoon.de, on Flickr


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/one1stanbul/9648119434/


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/one1stanbul/9556220961/


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/one1stanbul/9547712967/


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/wesbran/8076231555/


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Ümraniye


http://www.flickr.com/photos/cegunes/5240721114/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Clouds over ignorance by James Hughes (Lost Parables), on Flickr


Approach into Istanbul - Atasehir by roomman, on Flickr


Atataşehir by CyberMacs, on Flickr


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/penguendedektif/9275748705/


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Levent Skyline by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Levent Skyline by ardac, on Flickr


Istanbul Cityscape 2 by adamd7, on Flickr


Atataşehir by CyberMacs, on Flickr


Skyscraper/Istanbul-Turkey by eymenipek, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

472706_489563054419368_1592982511_o por umiteser, no Flickr


mavi gerdanlık-blue necklace por Hakan Sarıtaş, no Flickr


the tall folks por Hakan Sarıtaş, no Flickr


Historic pennisula in front of modern Istanbul por Ben Morlok, no Flickr


Modern Istanbul por Ben Morlok, no Flickr


Istanbul panorama por Ben Morlok, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Skyline by Circle by Seba, on Flickr


İstanbul Skyline With Vapur by ardac, on Flickr


Sapphire_Istanbul_NightView by FarisPix, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

^^ Why do you guys post skyline pictures that are at least 2 years old???


http://500px.com/photo/58438858









http://500px.com/photo/58561170









http://500px.com/photo/58278956


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

From above par koala-x, sur Flickr


Istanbul par  Eduard Wichner, sur Flickr


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Pentax K-3 Test Shots von Hasan Şama auf Flickr


Pentax K-3 Test Shots von Hasan Şama auf Flickr









Pentax K-3 Test Shots von Hasan Şama auf Flickr









Pentax K-3 Test Shots von Hasan Şama auf Flickr









Pentax K-3 Test Shots von Hasan Şama auf Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Istanbul, Gateway to the Orient










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Istanbul_panorama_and_skyline.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Ataşehir Skyline by ardac, on Flickr


Levent Skyline by ardac, on Flickr


312 - Sunset by julie723, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Istanbul Cityscape by One1stanbul, on Flickr


Ataşehir from Çamlıca by One1stanbul, on Flickr


Bosphorus Bridge by One1stanbul, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Istanbul skyscraper by modeco3m, on Flickr


Smog of Istanbul by Storkholm Photography, on Flickr


Ortaköy desde el Bósforo by guillenperez, on Flickr


Aziz Istanbul by hüseyin atilla, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

pretty old photos^^


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

boomopolis 2 by doubay, on Flickr


Manhattan by hilderik71, on Flickr


Roofs under clouds... by Armagan Orki, on Flickr


----------



## Leo10Rio (Jan 3, 2008)

Great photos. Lovely city. It'd be amazing to visit Istanbul someday.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

IMG_2715 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


IMG_2698 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


IMG_2701 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


Levent Skyline by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*ISTANBUL*

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/103447462









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/103447382


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Aziz Istanbul by hüseyin atilla, on Flickr


Levent desde Büyük Camlica by jrgcastro, on Flickr


P8310008 by Salih AKYÜZ, on Flickr


Bosphorus Views by unforth, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Christos, *please *stop posting old pictures. Most of your pix are more than 5 years old!


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://500px.com/photo/63265147









http://500px.com/photo/63265147


----------



## Marco-Culiacan (Sep 23, 2005)

Beautiful city!!

One of my top 5 favourite cities in the world.

I hope to visit it on September


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates btw


----------



## Marco-Culiacan (Sep 23, 2005)

Does anyone know if it's possible to get a bus or train from Istanbul to Thessaloniki in Greece? 

How far and how much is it?


----------



## xanterra (Nov 28, 2007)

^^

There has been a Train, called FiliaExpress, which connected both cities daily. AFAIK this Train stopped operation It has been highly recommended.

As for Busses there are several turkish and greek companies serving this route. Most turk. Busses do have an onboard entertainment system at each seat, try to get such a Bus...


Metro's Suite Busses are quite good, screen on seat and only 3 seats in a row-while booking make sure you choose Bayrampasa in Istanbul-other departs in Istanbul do not work.

Selanik is turkish for Thessaloniki. Travel time about 10h, price 30-40 Euros

http://www.metroturizm.com.tr/Default.aspx#

http://www.ulusoy.com.tr/yurtdisi_seferler_selanik.aspx

http://www.deryatur.com.tr/#

http://www.simeonidistours.gr/tours/showcat.php?Cat_ID=15


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Istanbul Skyline par Alan Cordova, sur Flickr


View from skyline lounge in Istanbul Movenpick par Emiel van den Boomen, sur Flickr


IMG_2701 par Jakob_Jakob, sur Flickr


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://foursquare.com/user/78799690









Source









Source


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

http://xmd5a.livejournal.com/36071.html


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

http://my-sokol.livejournal.com/248984.html


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

http://my-sokol.livejournal.com/248984.html


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Istanbul by -C-A-N-O-, on Flickr


CAMLICA by -C-A-N-O-, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Source









http://500px.com/photo/66017679









http://500px.com/photo/65972477









Source


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The Bosphorus Bridge par Bernardo © (http://Ricci-Armani.com), sur Flickr


Ancient and Modern Walls par Bernardo © (http://Ricci-Armani.com), sur Flickr


View on Istanbul from SkyLine Lounge Movenpick par Emiel van den Boomen, sur Flickr


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://500px.com/photo/68166687/23-nisan-by-hale-yalçınöz









http://500px.com/photo/68295335/old-&-new-from-İstanbul-by-özgür-bilgin


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Modern_Istanbul_skyline par hajzme, sur Flickr


Istanbul Panorama II par Egon Abresparr, sur Flickr


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

DSCF1541.jpg von HerrKrueger auf Flickr


20140518_3784 von alp_sirman auf Flickr


WP Istanbul Rooftop von katterigo auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

A warm, nice afternoon in Üsküdar par ogurgey, sur Flickr


Istanbul skyline fra Bosporos par morten.mikkelsgaard, sur Flickr


The Bosphorus Bridge par Bernardo © (http://Ricci-Armani.com), sur Flickr


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://500px.com/photo/71199787/çamlıca-panorama-by-taşkın-uslu









http://500px.com/photo/71491165/İstanbul-by-melikşah-arslan









http://500px.com/photo/71293241/beşiktaş-district-by-Паша-Дешко


----------



## Marco-Culiacan (Sep 23, 2005)

Beautiful... ! Definitley one of the most beautiful metro-cities in the world.

I'm excited for being there in September


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Istanbul view from Sapphire Tower par CyberMacs, sur Flickr


Destination : Istanbul! par It's Rik, sur Flickr


Ancient and Modern Walls par Bernardo © (http://Ricci-Armani.com), sur Flickr


----------



## KANKA (Nov 10, 2010)

_Mega City İstanbul_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

DSC09061 par Samet BOZKURT, sur Flickr


DSC09051 par Samet BOZKURT, sur Flickr


DSC09082 par Samet BOZKURT, sur Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://500px.com/photo/6085630/istanblue-by-burak-arik


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Istanbul par  Eduard Wichner, sur Flickr


Landscape From Sapphire par Bernardo © (http://Ricci-Armani.com), sur Flickr


Istanbul skyline at Night par VinayakH, sur Flickr


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

DSC_0030 von svetlana.koshchy auf Flickr


İstanbul von Mustafa Mert Ülkü auf Flickr


_MG_7091_MG_7091 von koberjullia auf Flickr

Source









http://500px.com/photo/75481793/sunset-and-old-city-by-metin-akelma









http://www.fotokritik.com/3203524/istanbulun-newyorku









http://500px.com/photo/75472349/blue-moon-by-kursad-sezgin


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Sans titre de par dorukgoreli, sur Flickr


boomopolis par doubay, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par dorukgoreli, sur Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://500px.com/photo/52294418/-h-h-by-ömer-yücel


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

istanbul skyline








https://www.flickr.com/photos/cegunes/7340781186/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://postimg.org/image/mp339o98n/









https://500px.com/photo/99575389/urban-sunset-by-reşat-uçar










sıralı binalar by svabodda, on Flickr

https://500px.com/photo/97589501/İstanbul-by-hıdır-yıldırım









https://500px.com/photo/98270181/sapphire-by-serhat-bozkurt


----------



## lochinvar (Jul 28, 2005)

Are those Bomonti or Maslak cluster?


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Leveny except this: http://i58.tinypic.com/263vh3n.jpg
Its Kozyatağı on the Anatolian side.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

IMG_7280 by storvandre, on Flickr

Bridge 3 by hgokmen, on Flickr

Ortaköy Mosque Istanbul - Türkiye by BoRaXiN34, on Flickr


----------



## PinkWho (Feb 14, 2015)

Istanbul looks amazing!!


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## KANKA (Nov 10, 2010)

http://img503.yukle.tc/image.php?id=1928648.jpg#
Kodumunun şunu bi adam akıllı yükleyin da


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

PinkWho said:


> Istanbul looks amazing!!


Istanbul........Is Amazing!!!!!..:shocked:kay::uh:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Istanbul-skyline by ARZU KRAL, on Flickr

istanbul_skyline_sultanhamet by ARZU KRAL, on Flickr

Istanbul skyline by Carsten Ruthemann, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Urban Density by Doug, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Levent, İstanbul, one of the best angles :cheers:


taskula said:


>


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Growing City by Doug, on Flickr

Beyoğlu Cityscape by Doug, on Flickr

Modern_Istanbul_skyline_at_sunset (2) by ARZU KRAL, on Flickr


----------



## eastman (Feb 16, 2005)

European part vs Asian Part of Istanbul.. Damn what is going on in this city? 

*European part *



manon said:


>


*Asian Part*

Growing Skyline by Doug, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Growing Skyline by Doug, on Flickr

Old and New by Paul, on Flickr

Modern Istanbul skyline from the Asian side of the Bosphorus Straight [1400x915] by Antonio Max, on Flickr


----------



## MortalCombatX (Aug 8, 2015)

fast growing skyline clusters :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Skyline of Levent business district as seen from the Bosphorus by Eric Sehr, on Flickr

Black & White Skyline by Mizrak, on Flickr

Cityscape by pchmck, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Hagia Sophia Blue Hour by Brandon Taoka, on Flickr

Bosphorus of Istanbul by ehat çoban, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ nice pics but I think we are expecting to see some skyscrapers.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@manon: Into this thread we post photos with skyscrapers; Istanbul skyline as the title...


Skyline Istanbul by Turkish Delight, on Flickr

Skyline of Levent business district as seen from the Bosphorus by Eric Sehr, on Flickr

Modern_Istanbul_skyline_at_sunset (2) by ARZU KRAL, on Flickr

Istanbul-skyline by ARZU KRAL, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

that Arzu Kral people copies other people's work and upload them to her Flickr.


----------



## urbani90s (Oct 1, 2017)

Growing beautiful!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

H61C-B0002179 copy by Ming Thein, on Flickr

Between the Seas by Alexander Kuznetsov, on Flickr

the city of Istanbul by Ahmed Abdel Hamid, on Flickr

Aerial cityscape - buildings in Istanbul by Ciddi iyi1i, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Stars by ALI ALDHAHERI, on Flickr

Istanbul Cityscape by adamdrazsky, on Flickr

Istanbul by Kevin Gross, on Flickr

View of Istanbul Asia skyline by jess, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Istanbul - View from the Asian side by cinxxx, on Flickr

Istanbul - View from Yeditepe Cafe Restaurant by cinxxx, on Flickr

Snow Topped Istanbul by Daniel Barker, on Flickr

H61C-B0002179 copy by Ming Thein, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Urban Density by Caribb, on Flickr

The view from the Sapphire skyscraper in Istanbul by Count__Zero, on Flickr

Locked in for the next two days by Melissa Maples, on Flickr

Skyline of Levent business district as seen from the Bosphorus by Eric Sehr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

IMG_3708 by Faruk Koçak, on Flickr

Growing City by Doug, on Flickr

Untitled by bb1mm1, on Flickr

Zincirlikuyu by cagataydnmez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Istanbul_2017 (232) by Faruk Koçak, on Flickr

Istanbul Torun Center & National Palaces by César Fernández, on Flickr

SDIM0587bw by Osman Tümay, on Flickr

Istanbul_2016 by Faruk Koçak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Istanbul by Nanthilde Charbonnier, on Flickr

Istanbul - Suleymaniye Mosque by cinxxx, on Flickr

Istanbul_2017 (205) by Faruk Koçak, on Flickr

One day in Istanbul by Pavlo Dyban, on Flickr

_MG_1346 by Max Bashyrov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Sunrise in Istanbul by Antoine Lebrun, on Flickr

08istanbul day5_563 by Wanderlust is not a medical condition, on Flickr

View of Istanbul by Akil Alparslan, on Flickr

Istanbul - View from Yeditepe Cafe Restaurant by cinxxx, on Flickr

Istanbul by Levent Deniz, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Sunset Istanbul by Mehmet N TURGUT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Top of Istanbul by Batu Üstenci, on Flickr

Untitled by bb1mm1, on Flickr

Istanbul_3100B by jb nl, on Flickr

IMG_3955 by Faruk Koçak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

DSC00030 by Orhan Kılıç, on Flickr

Istanbul: Connecting The Continents by Guner Gulyesil, on Flickr

skyline by balázs°, on Flickr

Istanbul by Derrick Brutel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Voyage by ardac, on Flickr

Vertical Perspective by ARroWCoLT, on Flickr

Kozyatağı by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

İstanbul by Detta Priyandika, on Flickr

DSC00030 by Orhan Kılıç, on Flickr

Skyscraper CasperVİA V8c Gökdelenler #street #gökdelen #skyscraper #streetstyle #landscapephotography #towers #workday #şişli #manzara #wall #wander #fulya #bw #bw_lover #blackandwhite #sb_ıstanbul #photo #photograph #ig_photolove #ig_people #followme #fo by Serkan Keskin, on Flickr

Istanbul Turkey Bosporus Bridge by Jerek Hough, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Sunset by Mehmet N TURGUT, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

İstanbul - Türkiye (Istambul - Turquia) by Gian Cornachini, no Flickr


İstanbul - Türkiye (Istambul - Turquia) by Gian Cornachini, no Flickr


İstanbul - Türkiye (Istambul - Turquia) by Gian Cornachini, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Sultan Ahmet Camii, İstanbul, Türkiye (Mesquita Sultan Ahmet - Mesquita Azul, Istambul - Turquia) by Gian Cornachini, no Flickr


Ayasofya - İstanbul, Türkiye (Basílica de Santa Sofia, Istambul - Turquia) by Gian Cornachini, no Flickr


Ayasofya - İstanbul, Türkiye (Basílica de Santa Sofia, Istambul - Turquia) by Gian Cornachini, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

IMG_7280 by storvandre, on Flickr

Monochrome Karlıtepe by Ayhan ÇAKAR, on Flickr

Ortaköy Mosque Istanbul - Türkiye by BoRaXiN34, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Growing Skyline by Doug, on Flickr

Old and New by Paul, on Flickr

Istanbul Turkey by John Wearing, on Flickr

Vertical Perspective 3 by ARroWCoLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

IMG_3955 by Faruk Koçak, on Flickr

IMG_3708 by Faruk Koçak, on Flickr

skyline by balázs°, on Flickr

DSC00030 by Orhan Kılıç, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

istanbul 2269 by Luc LEBEAU, on Flickr

Istanbul Turkey by John Wearing, on Flickr

Istanbul - View from the Asian side by cinxxx, on Flickr

Istanbul_2017 (232) by Faruk Koçak, on Flickr


----------



## detta.priyandika (Feb 16, 2012)

İstanbul - Europe by Detta Priyandikawardhana, on Flickr


Istanbul Skyline Asya by Detta Priyandikawardhana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

edit


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

ld:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Old and New Istanbul by Rahul Gaywala, on Flickr

Beşiktaş Stadium by Faruk Nahita, on Flickr

Istanbul Skyline Asya by Detta Priyandika, on Flickr

Light painting from Istanbul Sapphire by Adrien Lammoglia, on Flickr

*** by Eugeniy Ponomarenko, on Flickr

Zincirlikuyu by cagataydnmez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Istanbul by Derrick Brutel, on Flickr

Maiden Tower / Kız Kulesi by Mazhar Serdar Arslan, on Flickr

The view from the Sapphire skyscraper in Istanbul by Count__Zero, on Flickr

DSC04095 by Orhan Kılıç, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Ayazağa by Basri Koçyiğit, on Flickr

IMG_3439 by Omar Tarek, on Flickr

Urbanization by we away, on Flickr

Snowy street by ARroWCoLT, on Flickr


----------



## eastman (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

mental distortion by Dalya Diker, on Flickr

20170719-DSC_9127 by patricktangyephotography, on Flickr

Old and New Istanbul by Rahul Gaywala, on Flickr

_MG_0823 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

21st century istanbul by Woody Wade, on Flickr

DSC04095 by Orhan Kılıç, on Flickr

skyline by balázs°, on Flickr

Istanbul Turkey Bosporus Bridge by Jerek Hough, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

DSC_9119 by Oleg Naydis, on Flickr

İstanbul by Hilmi Coşkun, on Flickr

İstanbul view by Kamil Murat Yılmaz, on Flickr

Набережная Ускюдара by Oleg Nabrovenkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

DSCF2123 by Kirill Sokolov, on Flickr

Just before it rains by Nout Ketelaar, on Flickr

dsc_6767_42091655491_o (2) by aralavci, on Flickr

Istanbul at night [2048x1202] by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr


----------



## detta.priyandika (Feb 16, 2012)

Profile of Constantinople by M&B, on Flickr


Istanbul by Levent Deniz, on Flickr


Turkey by imagesd man, on Flickr


Istanbul by Daniel Schulthess, on Flickr


Istanbul by N3T_W4RR10R, on Flickr


Ferry 'Kalamiş' approaches Büyükadı/Big Island, Istanbul by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


Freighter between Princes Islands and mainland Istanbul by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


Ferry 'Çakırlar 3' approaching Büyükada/Big Island, Istanbul by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

SDQH0573 by Osman Tümay, on Flickr

SDQH0578bw by Osman Tümay, on Flickr

Metro Köprüsü by Basri Koçyiğit, on Flickr

Istanbul Holidays by Spin Denice, on Flickr


----------



## Phcg (Mar 13, 2013)

*Istambul*


From above by Igal, no Flickr


Cuerno de Oro. by Gustavo Alterio, no Flickr


Istanbul Torun Center & National Palaces by César Fernández, no Flickr
​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Istanbul by Raymond Cunningham, on Flickr

SDQH0535bw by Osman Tümay, on Flickr

Metro Köprüsü by Basri Koçyiğit, on Flickr

Bosporus - Istanbul, 2012 by Christian Knipl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Ortaköy Mosque Istanbul - Türkiye by BoRaXiN34, on Flickr

DSC01509 by Orhan Kılıç, on Flickr

Nightscape in Istanbul by Duncan Price, on Flickr

DSC01511 by Orhan Kılıç, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

ISTANBUL by Ilgaz DEGER, on Flickr

Istanbul Skyline by Shafqat Altaf, on Flickr

Istanbul Skyline by Shafqat Altaf, on Flickr

skyline by balázs°, on Flickr

Istanbul Holidays by Daisy Wilkinson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

[Samsung Galaxy S7] Skyscrapers and clouds by Burak, on Flickr

Istanbul by Derrick Brutel, on Flickr

DSC01511 by Orhan Kılıç, on Flickr

Istanbul, view from Sapphire Tower by Denis Senkov, on Flickr

colorful dreams by Mustafa Kasapoglu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

DSC01509 by 
Orhan Kılıç, on Flickr

İstanbul view by Kamil Murat Yılmaz, on Flickr

DSC01511 by Orhan Kılıç, on Flickr

IMG_3439 by Omar Tarek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Skyline by hornet75, on Flickr

SDQH0557bw by Osman Tümay, on Flickr

1U5A0939 by 潮州 蕭, on Flickr

Istanbul Skyline by Shafqat Altaf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Istanbul by Derrick Brutel, on Flickr

Vertical Perspective 4 by ARroWCoLT, on Flickr

Istanbul Sapphire Tower by Erdal IŞIKAK, on Flickr

İstanbul by Detta Priyandika, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Between the Seas by Alexander Kuznetsov, on Flickr

IMGP1092 by Shafqat Altaf, on Flickr

Snow Topped Istanbul by Daniel Barker, on Flickr

Stars by ALI ALDHAHERI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

#istanbul #turkey #place by Çetin Çelik, on Flickr

Istanbul October 2011 by Nick Pask, on Flickr

Bosphorus strait, Istanbul by Roman Tsirulnikov, on Flickr

Just before it rains by Nout Ketelaar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

IMG_8490 by Naomi Nitel, on Flickr

Beyoglu, Istanbul 62 by Sanyam Bahga, on Flickr

SDQH0557bw by Osman Tümay, on Flickr

The lines of life by HN Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

IMG_6537 by Papachongo74, on Flickr

Istanbul 2018 by gherdanantonio, on Flickr

SDQH0557bw by Osman Tümay, on Flickr

Blonde at Buyukada by Hakan Kavas, on Flickr


----------



## myararat04 (Mar 23, 2012)

[/URL]
own photo


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

İstanbul by Detta Priyandika, on Flickr

skyline by balázs°, on Flickr

Dusk by Melissa Maples, on Flickr

Istanbul Turkey Bosporus Bridge by Jerek Hough, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

pendix sunset by hasan incedere, on Flickr

Istanbul/European side #İstanbul #europe #avrupa #sunset #sunrise #sun #sky #buildings by ahmedhassanrabbit98, on Flickr

500px Photo ID: 249871541 by Bilgehan Bilge, on Flickr

_DSC2013 - The Bosphorus Bridge skyline by Alex DROP, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Stars by ALI ALDHAHERI, on Flickr

Istanbul by Kevin Gross, on Flickr

Old and New Istanbul by Rahul Gaywala, on Flickr

İstanbul by Detta Priyandika, on Flickr


----------



## sativ (Nov 23, 2006)

I will travel to this city. Unparalleled expectations！


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Istanbul - Kiz Kulesi by Timur Tatlici, on Flickr

IMG_0974 by Luna Vercammen, on Flickr

Istanbul from Galata Tower by ericvaandering, on Flickr

İstanbul view by Kamil Murat Yılmaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Istanbul Skyline by Timur Tatlici, on Flickr

Istanbul Skyline - Turkey by Alex Berger, on Flickr

Istanbul - Dolmabahce Palace and Skyline by Timur Tatlici, on Flickr

Galata Tower, Istanbul 66 by Sanyam Bahga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

SDIM7364 by Osman Tümay, on Flickr

Istanbul - Kiz Kulesi by Timur Tatlici, on Flickr

SDQH0557bw by Osman Tümay, on Flickr

500px Photo ID: 269297691 by Bilgehan Bilge, on Flickr

Istanbul 2018 by gherdanantonio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Istanbul X 2018 by piotr giegzno, on Flickr

Over the Skyline of Istanbul. by Baris Cihan, on Flickr

SDIM7365 by Osman Tümay, on Flickr

İstanbul view by Kamil Murat Yılmaz, on Flickr

Blonde at Buyukada by Hakan Kavas, on Flickr


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

sativ said:


> I will travel to this city. *Unparalleled expectations*！


haven't you seen this city enough in "bourne" series, or "bond" films or some liem Neeson's "taken" series!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Istanbul - Dolmabahce Palace and Skyline by Timur Tatlici, on Flickr

500px Photo ID: 269297691 by Bilgehan Bilge, on Flickr

Istanbul by Eren Çevik, on Flickr

Skyline de Estambul by eloy Fernández, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Istanbul-7086.jpg by Anders Thyren, on Flickr

Bosphorus by Cansu Ozaltun, on Flickr

SDQH0557bw by Osman Tümay, on Flickr

Istanbul - Kiz Kulesi by Timur Tatlici, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

SDQH1628 by Osman Tümay, on Flickr

Istanbul by Ilgaz DEGER, on Flickr

SDQH0557bw by Osman Tümay, on Flickr

Istanbul-7086.jpg by Anders Thyren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

SDIM7262 by Osman Tümay, on Flickr

SDQH0535bw by Osman Tümay, on Flickr

Palacio de Dolmabahçe by Jesús Iglesias Mirad, on Flickr

IMG_20180401_200252_501 by ErdemÇ., on Flickr

Bosphorus strait, Istanbul by Roman Tsirulnikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

SDQH1628 by Osman Tümay, on Flickr

SDIM7262 by Osman Tümay, on Flickr

Beautiful Istanbul by Hunkar Salci, on Flickr

Istanbul Night by _PhotOguz_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Busy Bosphorus,Istanbul,Turkey by ron westwater, on Flickr

Istanbul by _PhotOguz_, on Flickr

SDQH0557bw by Osman Tümay, on Flickr

Istanbul at night by Erdinc Ulas Photography ©, on Flickr

Blonde at Buyukada by Hakan Kavas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Istanbul by Kangli He, on Flickr

SDIM7262 by Osman Tümay, on Flickr

Istanbul by Ilgaz DEGER, on Flickr

Vertical Perspective 4 by ARroWCoLT, on Flickr

istanbul_22007724626_o by Megan's One and Only Flickr Account, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

DSC_6197 by Farhan Tariq, on Flickr

DSC_2312 by Farhan Tariq, on Flickr

İstanbul view by Kamil Murat Yılmaz, on Flickr

IMG_20180401_200252_501 by ErdemÇ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Metro Köprüsü by Basri Koçyiğit, on Flickr

Istanbul Holidays by Spin Denice, on Flickr

SDQH0535bw by Osman Tümay, on Flickr

Bosporus - Istanbul, 2012 by Christian Knipl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Istanbul Atasehir by The Grevenbroicher, on Flickr

TAN YERİ...🌑🌓🌞 istanbul 📅28.07.2017 ⏰06.02 📷 X100F #fujifilmtr #belkibirgunyayinlanir by brs1959, on Flickr

istt 255 by Esherez, on Flickr

İstanbul view by Kamil Murat Yılmaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Istanbul Atasehir by The Grevenbroicher, on Flickr

Istanbul by Nestor Vallejo Sabanes, on Flickr

_MG_6323-X4 by vdelvalles, on Flickr

Structures throughout the ages by Akil Alparslan•I, on Flickr

Busy Bosphorus,Istanbul,Turkey by ron westwater, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Come on back by Melissa Maples, on Flickr

istanbul 2269 by Luc LEBEAU, on Flickr

IMG_3439 by Omar Tarek, on Flickr

Istanbul Atasehir by Cemal Sagnak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Süleymaniye Mosque by nejix, on Flickr

DSC_6197 by Farhan Tariq, on Flickr

City by Ekrem Koray Berkin, on Flickr

Over the Skyline of Istanbul. by Baris Cihan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

İstanbul by Detta Priyandika, on Flickr

istanbul 2269 by Luc LEBEAU, on Flickr

Urbanization by we away, on Flickr

20170719-DSC_9127 by patricktangyephotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Istanbul by Kevin Gross, on Flickr

Old and New Istanbul by Rahul Gaywala, on Flickr

Zincirlikuyu by cagataydnmez, on Flickr

*** by Eugene Ponomarenko, on Flickr


----------



## detta.priyandika (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Istanbul. by Mihai Lucîț, on Flickr

Istanbul Night by _PhotOguz_, on Flickr

IMG_3184 (2) by melodyben, on Flickr

City by Ekrem Koray Berkin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Istanbul. by Mihai Lucîț, on Flickr

Dolmabahçe Camii by Sinan Doğan, on Flickr

love that goes around by Cansu Ozaltun, on Flickr

Turkey, Istanbul, New european part / Истанбул, Нова европейска част by Stanimir Kunev, on Flickr

Istanbul_2018 (821) by Faruk Koçak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Istanbul Atasehir by Cemal Sagnak, on Flickr

Istanbul Skyline, Turkey. by Richard Mark Smith, on Flickr

Over the Skyline of Istanbul. by Baris Cihan, on Flickr

_DSC2013 - The Bosphorus Bridge skyline by Alex DROP, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

clouds over of Istanbul at dawn by Rıdvan Erdemir, on Flickr

love that goes around by Cansu Ozaltun, on Flickr

Busy Bosphorus,Istanbul,Turkey by ron westwater, on Flickr

istanbul_22007724626_o by Megan's One and Only Flickr Account, on Flickr

Excursie Istanbul - EcoTravel by Mihail Oprescu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Views on Istanbul 04 by Rob Brink, on Flickr

heading to Istanbul by Chris & Gabs World Cycling Tour, on Flickr

at dawn in İstanbul by Rıdvan Erdemir, on Flickr

KIZ KULESI [ISTANBUL] by MLP PhotoBlog, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Maslak district skyscrapers city view from Istanbul by CiddiBiri Ucuncuhesap, on Flickr

PANORAMIC SCENE OF MEGA CITY ISTANBUL... Visit & Enjoy yourself. by Sabri YILDIZ, on Flickr

love that goes around by Cansu Ozaltun, on Flickr

DSC_6197 by Farhan Tariq, on Flickr

Istanbul Night by _PhotOguz_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Over the Skyline of Istanbul. by Baris Cihan, on Flickr

Istanbul by _PhotOguz_, on Flickr

Süleymaniye Mosque by nejix, on Flickr

City by Ekrem Koray Berkin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

IMG_2294 by Kee Yip, on Flickr

IMG_2293 by Kee Yip, on Flickr

PANORAMIC SCENE OF MEGA CITY ISTANBUL... Visit & Enjoy yourself... by Sabri YILDIZ, on Flickr

kiz kulesi (girl tower) by mike, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Imprisoned sky by Oktay A, on Flickr

Maslak district skyscrapers city view from Istanbul by CiddiBiri Ucuncuhesap, on Flickr

SDQH0557bw by Osman Tümay, on Flickr

IMG_3439 by Omar Tarek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Untitled by Giulio, on Flickr

Istanbul (Turkey) - Estambul (Turquía) by Jose A., on Flickr

DSC_0374 by Firuz Soyuer, on Flickr

Ayazağa by Basri Koçyiğit, on Flickr

SDQH0535bw by Osman Tümay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Istanbul's Galata Tower: cityscape/skyline view of the city by SpirosK photography, on Flickr

at dawn in İstanbul by Rıdvan Erdemir, on Flickr

IMG_3184 (2) by melodyben, on Flickr

IMG_1030_TEST LONG by John Kelly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Metro Köprüsü by Basri Koçyiğit, on Flickr

Istanbul Holidays by Spin Denice, on Flickr

SDQH0535bw by Osman Tümay, on Flickr

Bosporus - Istanbul, 2012 by Christian Knipl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

IMGP1092 by Shafqat Altaf, on Flickr

Snow Topped Istanbul by Daniel Barker, on Flickr

istanbul iphone Wallpaper by Fikret Fikirli, on Flickr

DSC_0374 by Firuz Soyuer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

SDQH0557bw by Osman Tümay, on Flickr

Istanbul at night by Erdinc Ulas Photography ©, on Flickr

DSC_9561 by Firuz Soyuer, on Flickr

Maslak district skyscrapers city view from Istanbul by CiddiBiri Ucuncuhesap, on Flickr


----------



## SnowMan (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## SnowMan (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

İstanbul'un incisi:=) by Birsen Ertana, on Flickr

Istanbul, view from Sapphire Tower by Denis Senkov, on Flickr

colorful dreams by Mustafa Kasapoglu, on Flickr

the urban romance by Mustafa Kasapoglu, on Flickr

THE BRIDGE TO EUROPE, ISTANBUL (explored 22 Feb 2015) by Mustafa Kasapoglu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Untitled by Giulio, on Flickr

Maslak district skyscrapers city view from Istanbul by CiddiBiri Ucuncuhesap, on Flickr

Kalamış by Melissa Maples, on Flickr

IMG03775 by Osman Tümay, on Flickr

Vertical Perspective 4 by ARroWCoLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Istanbul's Galata Tower: cityscape/skyline view of the city by SpirosK photography, on Flickr

Istanbul skyline by Faruk Koçak, on Flickr

IMG_8085 by Naomi Nitel, on Flickr

Drei gegen Alle. by Josef Bäuml, on Flickr

Bosphorus by Senem Anlı Ilgaz, on Flickr

Üsküdar Istanbul by BoRa KiLiC, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Imprisoned sky by Oktay A, on Flickr

Istanbul Night by _PhotOguz_, on Flickr

Istanbul, view from Sapphire Tower by Denis Senkov, on Flickr

Over the Skyline of Istanbul. by Baris Cihan, on Flickr

Istanbul 2018 by gherdanantonio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Aerial panoramic view of Istanbul city by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

City Skyline from Ferry, Istanbul, Turkey by Bencito the Traveller, on Flickr

Süleymaniye Mosque by nejix, on Flickr

Istanbul Atasehir by Cemal Sagnak, on Flickr

SDQH0535bw by Osman Tümay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Aerial panoramic view of Istanbul city by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Istanbul skyline by Faruk Koçak, on Flickr

_DSC2013 - The Bosphorus Bridge skyline by Alex DROP, on Flickr

Near Sunset 3 by ARroWCoLT, on Flickr

Istanbul by Eren Çevik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Istanbul Skyline by Meng Ann Lim, on Flickr

İstanbul&#x27;un incisi:&#x3D by Birsen Ertana, on Flickr

Istanbul skyline by Deep Debroy, on Flickr

Istanbul Skyline by Taxiyo Transfers, on Flickr

Istanbul skyline 2 by Ville Koistinen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Istanbul skyline by Faruk Koçak, on Flickr

Istanbul skyline by Faruk Koçak, on Flickr

Maslak district skyscrapers city view from Istanbul by CiddiBiri Ucuncuhesap, on Flickr

Beyoglu, Istanbul 62 by Sanyam Bahga, on Flickr

Günaydın / Good morning 😘 #istanbul #yenisahra #sabah #trafik #yol #manzara #sehirmanzarasi #siyahbeyaz #siyahbeyazfoto #morning #traffic #road #ontheroad #city #cityscape #blackandwhite #blackandwhitephotography #sonyz3 by sedef65tr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Untitled by Giulio, on Flickr

Maslak district skyscrapers city view from Istanbul by CiddiBiri Ucuncuhesap, on Flickr

Istanbul a few weeks ago by Graeme Jones, on Flickr

Near Sunset 3 by ARroWCoLT, on Flickr

Istanbul bridge by Denis Senkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

skyline by chronografie, on Flickr

More than discussion by Melissa Maples, on Flickr

On a smaller scale by Melissa Maples, on Flickr

Financials by Melissa Maples, on Flickr

Designated roadway by Melissa Maples, on Flickr

Fourteen to gold by Melissa Maples, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Aerial panoramic view of Istanbul city by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Untitled by Giulio, on Flickr

Istanbul Atasehir by Cemal Sagnak, on Flickr

DSC_2312 by Farhan Tariq, on Flickr

0W0A0626 by rumeysa karagulle, on Flickr

SDQH0557bw by Osman Tümay, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Skyline by chronografie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

İstanbul Catering Firmaları by seo paketi, on Flickr

DSC_2312 by Farhan Tariq, on Flickr

SDIM7262 by Osman Tümay, on Flickr

Istanbul by _PhotOguz_, on Flickr

Istanbul at night by Erdinc Ulas Photography ©, on Flickr

SDQH0557bw by Osman Tümay, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Please stop posting old photos, that's 9 years old!


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

^^^
Edil Arda, please, you can post photos, I beg


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

I usually post when I see high quality recent photos of the skyline


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Maslak district skyscrapers city view from Istanbul by CiddiBiri Ucuncuhesap, on Flickr

Istanbul by Ilgaz DEGER, on Flickr

Istanbul_2018 (821) by Faruk Koçak, on Flickr

Istanbul Night by _PhotOguz_, on Flickr

SDQH0574bw by Osman Tümay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Sturgeon Moon over Kartal Istanbul by Harold Litwiler, on Flickr

Istanbul, view from Sapphire Tower by Denis Senkov, on Flickr

Financials by Melissa Maples, on Flickr

Designated roadway by Melissa Maples, on Flickr

Istanbul by Aleš Kotnik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The skyline tonight in Kartal. by Harold Litwiler, on Flickr

Istanbul by Sebastiano Maltese, on Flickr

Istanbul Night by _PhotOguz_, on Flickr

Istanbul Bosphorus Night View by Mirsat Batuhan millet, on Flickr

Istanbul Skyline by Shafqat Altaf, on Flickr

taller than the other by Demir Ozyurt, on Flickr

Kartal Sahili-İstanbul by Tünay Kasımoğlu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Istanbul, view from Sapphire Tower by Denis Senkov, on Flickr

Untitled by Giulio, on Flickr

Maslak district skyscrapers city view from Istanbul by CiddiBiri Ucuncuhesap, on Flickr

The skyline tonight in Kartal. by Harold Litwiler, on Flickr

İstanbul Gezilecek Güzel Yerler by seo tanıtım, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

0635676C-8B37-4DAB-9621-25A08D742B07 by Harold Litwiler, on Flickr

Sturgeon Moon over Kartal Istanbul by Harold Litwiler, on Flickr

More than discussion by Melissa Maples, on Flickr

Istanbul by Aleš Kotnik, on Flickr

KIZ KULESI [ISTANBUL] by MLP PhotoBlog, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

ödüllü fotoğraf – Atlas







www.atlasdergisi.com


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Istanbul skyline by Faruk Koçak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Blue İstanbul... by Mustafa ÖZKAN, on Flickr

Maslak district skyscrapers city view from Istanbul by CiddiBiri Ucuncuhesap, on Flickr

Istanbul Night by _PhotOguz_, on Flickr

SDQH1629 by Osman Tümay, on Flickr

Blonde at Buyukada by Hakan Kavas, on Flickr

SDQH0557bw by Osman Tümay, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

500px







500px.com


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Istanbul explorations. by Joel Sparks, on Flickr

Istanbul, view from Sapphire Tower by Denis Senkov, on Flickr

The skyline tonight in Kartal. by Harold Litwiler, on Flickr

Istanbul (Turkey) - Estambul (Turquía) by Jose A., on Flickr

Maslak district skyscrapers city view from Istanbul by CiddiBiri Ucuncuhesap, on Flickr

Istanbul bridge by Jehan Al-Maghamsi, on Flickr

Istanbul Skyline by Shafqat Altaf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

IMG_2233 by Kee Yip (葉麒麟), on Flickr

IMG_2295 by Kee Yip (葉麒麟), on Flickr

IMG_2282 by Kee Yip (葉麒麟), on Flickr

IMG_2281 by Kee Yip (葉麒麟), on Flickr

DSCF0877 Camlica Hill9nhrw by Luciana Adriyanto, on Flickr

istanbul 2269 by Luc LEBEAU, on Flickr

Istanbul 2018 by gherdanantonio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

SDQH0557bw by Osman Tümay, on Flickr

Istanbul by Kangli He, on Flickr

DSC_6197 by Farhan Tariq, on Flickr

istt 255 by Esherez, on Flickr

IMG_3439 by Omar Tarek, on Flickr

20170719-DSC_9127 by patricktangyephotography, on Flickr

Istanbul 2018 by gherdanantonio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Istanbul Night by _PhotOguz_, on Flickr

DSC_2312 by Farhan Tariq, on Flickr

Istanbul Holidays by Spin Denice, on Flickr

TAN YERİ...🌑🌓🌞 istanbul 📅28.07.2017 ⏰06.02 📷 X100F #fujifilmtr #belkibirgunyayinlanir by brs1959, on Flickr

istt 255 by Esherez, on Flickr

İstanbul view by Kamil Murat Yılmaz, on Flickr

Istanbul 2018 by gherdanantonio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Kartal Sahili-İstanbul by Tünay Kasımoğlu, on Flickr

People relaxing on gulf shore by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

SDQH0557bw by Osman Tümay, on Flickr

Istanbul Skyline by Shafqat Altaf, on Flickr

DSC_8018 by Oleg Naydis, on Flickr

İstanbul / Beykoz / Karlıtepe by Meryem Soylu, on Flickr

IMG_1764 by şebnem bbt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Blonde at Buyukada by Hakan Kavas, on Flickr

Vertical Perspective 4 by ARroWCoLT, on Flickr

Istanbul by Rob, on Flickr

Istanbul by Volkan Genc, on Flickr

İstanbul&#x27;un incisi:&#x3D by Birsen Ertana, on Flickr

istanbul by Nami Quenby, on Flickr

Istanbul by Alexey Khazov, on Flickr

Istanbul by Ahmet YILDIRIM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

People relaxing on gulf shore by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

istanbul 2209 by Luc LEBEAU, on Flickr

Kartal during a rain storm by Harold Litwiler, on Flickr

Sturgeon Moon over Kartal Istanbul by Harold Litwiler, on Flickr

AdobePhotoshopExpress_2020_08_04_10:26:56 by Harold Litwiler, on Flickr

Kartal Skyline at golden hour by Harold Litwiler, on Flickr

Kartal Istanbul by Harold Litwiler, on Flickr

Kartal Skyline by Harold Litwiler, on Flickr


----------

